# BE Project Ideas



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2009)

I am in my final year of Engg now, and have to do the mandatory BE project.

I need some project ideas. I was thinking to make some web application or something, but haven't thought of anything yet. Please post any good ideas you have.

I am quite decent with Java, PHP, CSS, JS etc and will mostly also learn C# soon. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nishant (Aug 2, 2009)

make me a decent website and i will upload it to my server.. this way u can show that your project is live workiing...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 2, 2009)

even i need ideas reg electrical proj...atleast embedded

pathik..how abt a proj in python for u...try designing some intelligent web bot or crawler that gather info....like automation for ur search ,news,etc...


----------



## j1n M@tt (Aug 2, 2009)

^^ya dats interesting...but will depend upon how much time he will get for project completion.

and Pathik, from my personal advice I'm saying one thing...the clge staff and project guides will always encourage Java projects. But this will affect our later life after final year...at present no MNCs need Java programmers and will get a boring face from interviewers when asked about our main project, otherwise should do something extra ordinary stuff. 

so try to do something in php or C#.net. do something which is network based, but should hav some gud coding areas like the ones said by gopi_vbboy.


----------



## pr.itdude (Aug 28, 2009)

So any ideas regarding PHP / Web projects.......

im in same situation....nd thinking of creating full feature dynamic website.....!!! Do i also need to learn mySQL ?


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 22, 2009)

Start with a Library management system in PHP and MySQL.
Or Design a bug tracking system (like Mantis)

Usage of CSS is a must... 
AJAX implemtation will be an added advantage.
Dont copy + paste the code u get in Google, understand it, Make as much as tweaking as possible.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Oct 24, 2009)

i am also in final yr and doing a proj titled by me
"motion detection and feature recognition"

the feature is basically number plate detection.

coding is in C# winforms for front end and small website in asp.net.

detection is through neural networks and realtime image processing is done by Matlab

if anybody intrested pl tell me. 

the proj is yet unfinished i have full 8 months to complete it.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
i personally think website development is  VERY VERY LAME

(takes not more than 2-6 dys (max 15 with flash+php+css+3ds max+scripting) to make and upload one --- be it in any lang)


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 26, 2009)

Me too in final year , but instead of choosing the projects by us our college decides which project to complete which sucks . My group of 4 was given a project for web design , making electrical boards for internal house security consisting of face detection , temperature controller , water level etc . I have no idea regarding any and my fellow mates are rather all dumb . So finally have to shell Rs10k to make our project from a third party !!


----------

